# Comcast TiVo is here! Can we please get a Comcast TiVo forum now?



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

http://www.reuters.com/article/marketsNews/idUKWEN162520071011?rpc=44


----------



## MarkSFCA (Oct 18, 2004)

I was wondering who was going to be the first to post this.

Any word on pricing yet? I don't live in Boston area but I'm curious. I own TiVo stock. Hopefully it goes up tomorrow.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

MarkSFCA said:


> I was wondering who was going to be the first to post this.
> 
> Any word on pricing yet? I don't live in Boston area but I'm curious. I own TiVo stock. Hopefully it goes up tomorrow.


careful what you say about that on this board. Its a no no. But I do agree with you for the same reason


----------



## MarkSFCA (Oct 18, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> careful what you say about that on this board. Its a no no. But I do agree with you for the same reason


thanks for the heads up . . . and that's why I never see that type of info here.


----------



## Steve1496 (Jan 20, 2005)

How does one go about getting this? I live in Massachusetts, right outside of Boston. I got the comcast DVR the other day to replace my finally dead Tivo. I'm dying for the TiVo software! Do I go down to the comcast office and request a box and remote, or do I just wait?

I thought it was a software update for the current motorola box, but I may be wrong. Also, I thought the TiVo style remote was going to be included with the service...


----------



## MarkSFCA (Oct 18, 2004)

Steve1496 said:


> How does one go about getting this? I live in Massachusetts, right outside of Boston. I got the comcast DVR the other day to replace my finally dead Tivo. I'm dying for the TiVo software! Do I go down to the comcast office and request a box and remote, or do I just wait?
> 
> I thought it was a software update for the current motorola box, but I may be wrong. Also, I thought the TiVo style remote was going to be included with the service...


Dude, call Comcast and ask for it . . . and report back.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Steve1496 said:


> How does one go about getting this? I live in Massachusetts, right outside of Boston. I got the comcast DVR the other day to replace my finally dead Tivo. I'm dying for the TiVo software! Do I go down to the comcast office and request a box and remote, or do I just wait?
> 
> I thought it was a software update for the current motorola box, but I may be wrong. Also, I thought the TiVo style remote was going to be included with the service...


Keep calling your local comcast office and ask them for this service. Yes it is for current motorola boxes and you will get a TiVo style remote mailed to you. Please let us know how you make out with getting the TiVo software.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Give them a call and see what they say...


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

It's NOT here. Two people I trust have indicated this is a friends and family of employees dealio. When service is available for real, wouldn't they reveal something about pricing or launch a web page or issue a press release?


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

Dave, I have no doubt the vagueness of the news release today is because of exactly what you said. However, since they did not spell it out in the release, they deserve to get hundreds of calls quoting the release and asking for a specific answer.

I am very curious to see how "imminent" this roll-out is for New England.


----------



## Steve1496 (Jan 20, 2005)

They said they don't have the option to add TiVo to an account yet. She said to call back soon, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

And remember, they are not necessarily going to make it available to everyone, all at once. Word is that they're offer it a few head-ends at a time. Keep checking back.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

MarkSFCA said:


> I was wondering who was going to be the first to post this.
> 
> Any word on pricing yet? I don't live in Boston area but I'm curious. I own TiVo stock. Hopefully it goes up tomorrow.


Careful, no stock talk.

But anyone interested in Tivo's financial performance is going to want to see what the Comcast-driven subscription numbers are going to be for a quarter or two to see what the impact to Tivo is going to be.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I haven't been able to find any press release that would indicate it could be the basis for the story that's linked in the first post (and repeated by AP) - anyone got anthing "official" from Comcast or Tivo?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> I haven't been able to find any press release that would indicate it could be the basis for the story that's linked in the first post (and repeated by AP) - anyone got anthing "official" from Comcast or Tivo?


Some media were emailed a statement earlier today and, when pinged, this is what TiVo provided to me on behalf of themselves and Comcast:

"We are pleased to confirm that the first non Comcast employees have the new TiVo service, and that the rollout in the New England region will continue throughout the next few months."

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2007-10/did-the-comcast-tivo-really-launch/


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

roll out starts mid November - of course it is a roll out so do not look for it to be all over at once. Say high to the CSR for me


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Some media were emailed a statement earlier today and, when pinged, this is what TiVo provided to me on behalf of themselves and Comcast:
> 
> "We are pleased to confirm that the first non Comcast employees have the new TiVo service, and that the rollout in the New England region will continue throughout the next few months."
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2007-10/did-the-comcast-tivo-really-launch/


Thanks. My bad. I didn't check ZNF or TL - figured either you or Mega would have the scoop.


----------



## Patranus (Sep 15, 2007)

Kiss of death for TiVo


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm ticked.

In the past our cable company used SA boxes, and it was SA boxes I turned in when the last few scrambled analog channels were gone.

Now I find out they've switched to Motorola boxes...you know...the ones that won't be getting the TiVo software anytime soon?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

You've got that backwards (as did some news articles). The TiVo software has been ported to the Motorola boxes *first*.


----------



## Eitel (Aug 25, 2003)

They are still beta testing. I'm getting my installation done on Monday. And since I may have to sign an NDA after I get it, that's all I can probably say.


----------



## StuffOfInterest (Jul 18, 2007)

Hopefully Cox won't be too far behind. With SDV rolling out here (in Fairfax County Virginia) and no sign of the "resolver" my best bet for getting TiVo in HD is through this deal.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Patranus said:


> Kiss of death for TiVo


Why is that?
Having Tivo in more houses can only be a good thing.

It will be interesting for Tivo to compare sales of Tivo hardware in the NE compared to everywhere else (It'd be interesting for us too, but I don't see us getting that data). Will hardware sales go down, as people who would have bought a Tivo now just get the ComcasTivo, or will they go up when they realize how much better the Tivo interface is that they want the real deal with the nicer hardware and more features?


----------



## StuffOfInterest (Jul 18, 2007)

GoHokies! said:


> It will be interesting for Tivo to compare sales of Tivo hardware in the NE compared to everywhere else (It'd be interesting for us too, but I don't see us getting that data). Will hardware sales go down, as people who would have bought a Tivo now just get the ComcasTivo, or will they go up when they realize how much better the Tivo interface is that they want the real deal with the nicer hardware and more features?


If people go with Comcast TiVo DVRs rather than purchasing TiVo DVRs it will probably help more than hurt TiVo. Hardware tends to be a low morgin and TiVo will likely make more money on service than on hardware sales. If TiVo is able to use a common software base for all DVR platforms, then the work done for one will benefit all.

I wonder if the 9.1 software release is also the release supporting Comcast hardware? The timing seems convienent.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

StuffOfInterest said:


> I wonder if the 9.1 software release is also the release supporting Comcast hardware? The timing seems convienent.


no way. The cable version offered by comcast won't have all the bells and whistles the stand alone version has. Plus the cable version supports VOD and PPV. So how could it possibly be the same software?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

StuffOfInterest said:


> I wonder if the 9.1 software release is also the release supporting Comcast hardware? The timing seems convienent.


 That would make some sense (but I doubt it is the case)....

Specifically, it would explain, perhaps, why there were (allegedly -- I'm not saying there were -- I'm just saying that others have said that there were) so many performance and functional regressions in 9.1 (more than would be warranted by just bringing the S2, S3 and HD codestreams together).


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

StuffOfInterest said:


> If people go with Comcast TiVo DVRs rather than purchasing TiVo DVRs it will probably help more than hurt TiVo.


It's a math problem... Comcast has MANY more customers than TiVo. So while TiVo may make less per sub, in theory they will grow their subs. Not to mention, they're probably handing off all back-end stuff and support to Comcast once this thing really gets going - which means even though they make less per sub, they'll also spend less in supporting the platform. Oh yeah, Comcast also bankrolled development. So I think this will be a huge win for TiVo if they can get it out (and beyond New England) efficiently.

And there will always be a stand-alone market because Comcast isn't in all regions and some folks will wanted expanded storage, Rhapsody, multi-room viewing, etc.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

While stock talk is a no-no, I believe the OP was asking about the "pricing" on the Comcast Tivo service? why would "that" be prohibited? 

Yes, I realize that the OP mentioned they owned tivo stock (and that really added zilch to the post and means nothing in the grand scheme of things). Similar to all the "I have been a subscriber to DTV since 199x and they wouldn't give me anything" post. One of several over/mis used statements on TCF to add credibility to an otherwise subjective position taken by a poster.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

bicker said:


> That would make some sense (but I doubt it is the case)....


Except by all accounts the ComcastTiVo software is written in Java and runs on a middleware OCAP type application.

9.1 is not the same as the Comcast software.


----------



## StuffOfInterest (Jul 18, 2007)

BlackBetty said:


> no way. The cable version offered by comcast won't have all the bells and whistles the stand alone version has. Plus the cable version supports VOD and PPV. So how could it possibly be the same software?


Conditional compile. Pieces of the code can be disabled for different platforms. I'm sure the S2DT is using the same code as the S3 with 9.1 even though it doesn't support HD. All they have to do is disable those parts of the code which are HD specific during compile. This is how Linux supports numerous processors and hundreds of types of connected hardware with only one code tree.


----------



## StuffOfInterest (Jul 18, 2007)

SullyND said:


> Except by all accounts the ComcastTiVo software is written in Java and runs on a middleware OCAP type application.


Do you have any links to support this? If this is the case it could have interesting implications for even the standalone Series3 units. If TiVo interface can be made to run as a Java/OCAP application then there may be a path for solving some of the CableCard 2 issues in the future.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

StuffOfInterest said:


> Do you have any links to support this? If this is the case it could have interesting implications for even the standalone Series3 units. If TiVo interface can be made to run as a Java/OCAP application then there may be a path for solving some of the CableCard 2 issues in the future.


See this post by Megazone

Just because it is OCAP does not mean that it would solve anything for S3 units.

Conceptually TiVo could release a unit which supports 2-way and OCAP, but it would only work on cable companies whose headend is set up to deliver the OCAP software, and at that point it would be difficult to differentiate a TiVo w/OCAP from a ComcasTiVo. (The only real difference could be hard-drive size)


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Not to mention, they're probably handing off all back-end stuff and support to Comcast once this thing really gets going - which means even though they make less per sub, they'll also spend less in supporting the platform.


Definitely. We already know that program guide data will be coming directly from Comcast... no TiVo or Tribune involvement.



davezatz said:


> And there will always be a stand-alone market because Comcast isn't in all regions


Do keep in mind that it has already been announced that TiVo is working with another MSO.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

bicker said:


> Do keep in mind that it has already been announced that TiVo is working with another MSO.


True, but I think that even if they covered every MSO that there would still be a (small, admittedly) standalone market - the ability to own the box and hack/upgrade, plus have the full feature set would be enough to keep me in the standalone market, at least.

Now, if full feature set of MRV/Rhapsody/etc all come to the ComcasTivo (and the CoxTivo and all the others), that may change.


----------



## StuffOfInterest (Jul 18, 2007)

SullyND said:


> See this post by Megazone
> 
> Just because it is OCAP does not mean that it would solve anything for S3 units.


Interesting, but a lot can change in nine months. I was unhappy to read that network functions are not support (or at least were not back then) as my hope for this solution would be to have a Cox provided DVR for an HDTV and my existing Series2 for an older SDTV which can still swap shows. Well, one can always hope that development has progressed.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bicker said:


> That would make some sense (but I doubt it is the case)....
> 
> Specifically, it would explain, perhaps, why there were (allegedly -- I'm not saying there were -- I'm just saying that others have said that there were) so many performance and functional regressions in 9.1 (more than would be warranted by just bringing the S2, S3 and HD codestreams together).


yep. It is not the case.
The Comcast softwar was a COMPLETE rewrite in Java for the OCAP platform.

th 9.1 release has its growth pains as it was a MAJOR overhaul to be the first standardized release across the S2 and S3 platforms of Stand alone hardware. It was more than just codestreams merging together as there are some real differences in hardware and recording formats that was never dealt with before. Add in the work on HME most likely needed for streaming of rhapsody app and the reported coming soon progressive download feature for UNBOX and you have some real performance tuning differences needed for 9.1.

the comcast port and 8.3 are most likely more related but still only in a feature set way (Swivel Search and new advertising tech under the covers)


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

davezatz said:


> And there will always be a stand-alone market because Comcast isn't in all regions and some folks will wanted expanded storage, Rhapsody, multi-room viewing, etc.


Nice work, you hit the exact three reasons I would stick with Stand Alone

(though I would add TTG under the MRV category and turn Rhapsody into the more generic HME category)


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

davezatz said:


> It's a math problem... Comcast has MANY more customers than TiVo. So while TiVo may make less per sub, in theory they will grow their subs. Not to mention, they're probably handing off all back-end stuff and support to Comcast once this thing really gets going - which means even though they make less per sub, they'll also spend less in supporting the platform. Oh yeah, Comcast also bankrolled development. So I think this will be a huge win for TiVo if they can get it out (and beyond New England) efficiently.


Its a complex issue. As it is now, the way TiVo insists on running their SA business, they are better off not being in it, downsizing and just relying on PartnerTiVo revenues. There are also paths to a better SA business and a good PartnerTiVo business. But none of any of that is going to happen.

So will they be better off with ComTiVo given what they are doing overall? I'm not sure. If I put some effort into the question, maybe I could get a decent feel for it, but I don't know that I will try for some time.

This is still a murky situation. The root of the info may be Whit Clay who works for Sloane & Company because he's quoted on AP. But there is no indication whether or not this is just a very closed release to a few, making the term rollout to non-employees trivial in meaning at this time.

Its a question of whether this is really just a wider Beta test.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

StuffOfInterest said:


> Interesting, but a lot can change in nine months. I was unhappy to read that network functions are not support (or at least were not back then) as my hope for this solution would be to have a Cox provided DVR for an HDTV and my existing Series2 for an older SDTV which can still swap shows. Well, one can always hope that development has progressed.


comacast is going to use its own different standard for streaming shows between DVRs. Forget the protocol's name but I think it works over the coax cable versus network. I would not look for cable company DVRs to shuttle video off the DVR to anything but another same company DVR. The TiVoHD will remain youyr answer for what you posted hoping for and then you give up VOD/PPV as a tradeoff. 

Also to other posters
sure the OCAP port could be made to work on TiVo hardware with just some added hardware for OCAP. The problem is it would not be a standalone anymore as OCAP is far more tied into specific cable company headend hardware setups. You would have to buy a OCAP stand alone TiVo for COX or TWC specifically or TiVo would have to allow for downlaod to the DVR a lot of specific software code from multiple cable companies. This problem is precisely what cable cards were designed to solve and did solve with the glaring exception of interactive communication with the head end where cable companies still present the complexity/cost of running OCAP on 3rd party client hardware as their favored choice


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

HDTivo, I wonder if that is truly the case (re: their SA biz). Until late July, Tivo did not have their own stand-alone box that was reasonably priced. At $250 (from Amazon) many people who just spent a couple grand on a new HDTV would feel much better about paying another $250 to get access to all of the features on a stand-alone Tivo unit. 

Its still early in this new HD game for Tivo, and it all depends on how well they (and their retail partners) can market these new boxes. 

I don't think the TivoPartners are the long-term solution, so long as the FCC makes sure this SDV situation goes away. The ability to add features to a partner-sponsered box is much harder than if its just Tivo.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

kmill14 said:


> HDTivo, I wonder if that is truly the case (re: their SA biz). Until late July, Tivo did not have their own stand-alone box that was reasonably priced. At $250 (from Amazon) many people who just spent a couple grand on a new HDTV would feel much better about paying another $250 to get access to all of the features on a stand-alone Tivo unit.


There is enough historical and current anecdotal evidence to be highly confident that will not be the case, but every once in a blue moon things do surprise you.

I'll point out one thing here: It is going to cost TiVo alot of money to incent retailers to push TiVo HDs more than in the past. So even if there are better sales, costs are going to go up. Whether that results in a little better or worse result, I am not sure, but the big picture is such that it can't be overcome with that alone even if it works to some degree.

One thing to expect is a surge of TiVo HD sales from long pent up demand for HD units, esp. from TiVo fans. There was a small surge for the S3; it should be bigger for the HD. That will peter out after Q3. And note that in TiVo terms, a surge in HD sales isn't huge, HD sales not being very large to begin with.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> The root of the info may be Whit Clay who works for Sloane & Company because he's quoted on AP.


He's just the public face of the message. I assure you it was crafted within TiVo and Comcast and way above him. The companies are not elaborating on pricing or availability, so I still believe this is extended testing.

The whispers have been telling me that towards the end of this month or early next month, we might start to see non-Comcast friends/family offered service. The whispers also tell me much of the delay was underestimating how many months it would take to get the paperwork/deal is place plus some integration challenges with Liberate's middleware.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

davezatz said:


> He's just the public face of the message. I assure you it was crafted within TiVo and Comcast and way above him. The companies are not elaborating on pricing or availability, so I still believe this is extended testing.


I didn't mean he made it up himself, just that he was the source of it getting outside of the TiVo inner circle.

I also suspect extended testing or whatever to call it. The key to me is the use of the term non-employee  as opposed to commercial, plus a couple other things.

I guess at the same time frame you are stating. Keep fingers crossed.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

StuffOfInterest said:


> Hopefully Cox won't be too far behind. With SDV rolling out here (in Fairfax County Virginia) and no sign of the "resolver" my best bet for getting TiVo in HD is through this deal.[/QUOTE\\
> 
> The problem is that COX has the SA junk here in fairfax. Not sure the software to port to SA boxes is even done....and Cox signed their agreement with Tivo a year after Comcast.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

The leatest TiVo comments are that CoxTiVo remains 6 months behind ComTiVo. Thus there seem to be about the same amount of delays with Cox as with Comcast, more or less.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

Seems like good ol' Comcastic timing with this since most customers will get a 9 or 10 dollar increase in their overall bills next month !


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

HDTiVo said:


> The latest TiVo comments are that CoxTiVo remains 6 months behind ComTiVo. Thus there seem to be about the same amount of delays with Cox as with Comcast, more or less.


This has always been the word. That CoxTiVo would follow ComTiVo by 6 months. I wonder if its due to legalities since Comcast is doing most of the leg work on figuring out how to port the TiVo software onto motorola boxes(and now SA boxes).


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Will the software let you program recordings thru your computer like the Tivo ones can?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

SNJpage1 said:


> Will the software let you program recordings thru your computer like the Tivo ones can?


I assume you mean "Remote Scheduling". I'm not sure. We should be finding out all the details very soon.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

I wouldn't count on it, since it seems that the ComcasTivo calls home and gets guide data from Comcast and not Tivo, it won't be tied into that part of things.

But, Like BlackBetty said, we'll be finding out soon (I hope).


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

By the same token, Comcast has been planning on offering remote scheduling regardless of TiVo.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I'm not interested in bells and whistles, I just want something to record my shows. TiVo in Comcast boxes will be a welcome addition and I hope it's in NJ soon. It would make a great Christmas gift.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

BlackBetty said:


> This has always been the word. That CoxTiVo would follow ComTiVo by 6 months. I wonder if its due to legalities since Comcast is doing most of the leg work on figuring out how to port the TiVo software onto motorola boxes(and now SA boxes).


There seems to be a lot of cooperation between Cox and Comcast, so I'm not sure it's anything like that. More likely they just want to ensure things go smopothly and any issues get ironed out.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

So what is it going to take to get a new ComTiVo forum? Does someone have to come on here and state that they paid X for this new service.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I think screen-shots from the production software, in action, should do the trick.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

BlackBetty said:


> So what is it going to take to get a new ComTiVo forum? Does someone have to come on here and state that they paid X for this new service.


How about we wait until a few dozen members here actually have the service?


----------



## LeoGetz (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone here have it?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> So what is it going to take to get a new ComTiVo forum? Does someone have to come on here and state that they paid X for this new service.


How about a press release, pricing info, and a few customers?

I wouldn't call it "Comcast" though since the code will ultimately make it's way into Cox homes and also onto Scientific Atlanta boxes. Maybe Java TiVo, OCAP TiVo, or Cable TiVo would be descriptive yet broad enough to capture all of it.


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Maybe Java TiVo, OCAP TiVo, or Cable TiVo would be descriptive yet broad enough to capture all of it.


"Cable Supplied Tivo" ... broad enough to capture Comcast Tivo, Cox Tivo, etc ... descriptive enough for forum newbies to know WTF it means ... differentiated from S3s and other 'cable' Tivos.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I would like to get the tivo HD but not sure about spending the money for it. the comcast dvr with the full tivo software with the ability to do everything from your PC would be nice. I used the feature on vacation one time. saw an ad for a show on the discovery channel and had my lap top with me. I was able to tell my ser 2 to record the show.


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

I can only see that Tivo on cable boxes is a good thing. Compared to every other software out there, if customers can actually get a chance to choose, Tivo will start the "i love my cable box!" feedback coming in. 

Compare this to Brighthouse using the 8300HDC, which is unusable (really, it is). Once that Tivo software is out there among tens of thousands more (ie NEW) users, it's a good, good thing. Those customers won't want to go backwards. I know I left Directv when they left Tivo. 

I used the BH cable box for a while, and was waiting, waiting for the THD to come out and get its act together software wise. Finally I couldn't wait and bought one a few weeks ago.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Will the TiVo software equipped Comcast DVRs be MRV compatible with TiVo DVR's in the same household?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

SNJpage1 said:


> the comcast dvr with the full tivo software with the ability to do everything from your PC would be nice.


There have been no indications whatsoever that the Comcast TiVo service will include any PC-based remote-control capability.



Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Will the TiVo software equipped Comcast DVRs be MRV compatible with TiVo DVR's in the same household?


Almost surely NOT.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Will the TiVo software equipped Comcast DVRs be MRV compatible with TiVo DVR's in the same household?





bicker said:


> Almost surely NOT.


Bummer


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Will the TiVo software equipped Comcast DVRs be MRV compatible with TiVo DVR's in the same household?


 Aside from what bicker stated I don't remember seeing any indication that TTG/MRV for and between Comcast/Tivo units will be possible. Also no indication that eSATA will be supported on Motorola units (perhaps they will on SA units) - these are 2 big disadvantages compared to standalone Tivo units IMO.


----------



## fatespawn (Oct 14, 2007)

net114 said:


> I can only see that Tivo on cable boxes is a good thing. Compared to every other software out there, if customers can actually get a chance to choose, Tivo will start the "i love my cable box!" feedback coming in.


Well, I see this as good for Tivo, no change for the average end user (except for a cleaner interface), and bad for enthusiasts. The average user will probably gain NO additional features just like my DirecTV box.

With the FCC mandating cable card availability, the door was opened to real competition among the set top box market. ie. choose your set top box based on its OWN qualities and offerings. Not just the cable companies.

Since Tivo seems to be the only other real player in the market, it makes perfect sense (for them) to suckle from the Cable company STB monopoly by essentially just providing the OS rather than the hardware. As stated above, providing software rather than individual boxes is much cheaper. By working with the cable companies rather than purely competing against them, they save on marketing and production.

I have a series 2 Tivo... albeit a DirecTV box. The capabilities were dictated by DirecTV. Not Tivo. Not the end user. Not by competition. When that happens the consumer loses.

I was really hoping for a number of new boxes to appear from different vendors. Imagine an actual Tivo commercial (that tivo users would never see of course) advertising their products as STB replacements that can now access your music, pictures, (video in the future perhaps), web browse.... ah the dream. In the meantime I guess Tivo has to try to make money. The Cable monopoly seems a good place to start.

-fate


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dt_dc said:


> "Cable Supplied Tivo" ... broad enough to capture Comcast Tivo, Cox Tivo, etc ... descriptive enough for forum newbies to know WTF it means ... differentiated from S3s and other 'cable' Tivos.


3rd party DVRs powered by TiVo (but that would imply DirectTV)
so maybe 
Cable Company DVRs powered by TiVo


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Aside from what bicker stated I don't remember seeing any indication that TTG/MRV for and between Comcast/Tivo units will be possible. Also no indication that eSATA will be supported on Motorola units (perhaps they will on SA units) - these are 2 big disadvantages compared to standalone Tivo units IMO.


That is correct. I would never expect to see video come off the cable company DVR to some other source except possibly direct to portable players, but that would also cut into content providers market so most likely not that either 

now Comcast is working on an add on feature that will allow MRV of shows between COMCAST DVRs. it will work over the Coax cable I believe. That is NOT part of this Comcast rollout of TiVo software though. I have heard no timeline on this Comcast MRV feature but it is something that cable companies are aware they need to compete better.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Aside from what bicker stated I don't remember seeing any indication that TTG/MRV for and between Comcast/Tivo units will be possible. Also no indication that eSATA will be supported on Motorola units (perhaps they will on SA units) - these are 2 big disadvantages compared to standalone Tivo units IMO.


Well, that's disappointing news for Comcast customers. I guess the good news is, with their cable co. DVR/software, they never had TTG or MRV so they won't know what they're missing.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Note that Comcast has planned its own version of MRV, which presumably would permit movement of video between multiple Comcast DVRs in the same house. It isn't clear whether that would support crossing between a TiVo-ized Comcast DVR and a non-TiVo-ized Comcast DVR, but I suspect it will (since word was that downloading the TiVo software wouldn't even delete the existing recordings).


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bicker said:


> It isn't clear whether that would support crossing between a TiVo-ized Comcast DVR and a non-TiVo-ized Comcast DVR, but I suspect it will (since word was that downloading the TiVo software wouldn't even delete the existing recordings).


yes it would allow movement between all Comcast DVRs. The MRV feature for Comcast DVRs I have been posting on in this thread is not just for TiVo powered Comcast boxes but is independant of the TiVo software port. Since most Cable company content is recorded digitally and the analog still in play is recorded at one setting (if I remember the screens correctly) there should be no formatting issues to deal with.


----------



## Eitel (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, I was supposed to get my Comcast Tivo box installed today. Installer showed up with a regular DVR box. Now to call back the guy that set up my beta installation to see what happened and who dropped the ball.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Eitel said:


> Well, I was supposed to get my Comcast Tivo box installed today. Installer showed up with a regular DVR box. Now to call back the guy that set up my beta installation to see what happened and who dropped the ball.


If you are going to beta test it, then wouldn't you need to download the tivo software onto your new box as part of the test?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

HiDefGator said:


> If you are going to beta test it, then wouldn't you need to download the tivo software onto your new box as part of the test?


They would've brought a TiVo remote, at least, if that's how it was to work.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

dswallow said:


> They would've brought a TiVo remote, at least, if that's how it was to work.


According to Megazone's post on the topic they are planning on mailing the remote to users.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

SullyND said:


> According to Megazone's post on the topic they are planning on mailing the remote to users.


Yeah, I was just thinking a beta unit going out might come with the remote. For that matter, maybe when the TiVo software is purchased at the same time the box is purchased, the remote may also come with it.

But definitely if you buy the software and already have the box the remote will be mailed.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Aside from what bicker stated I don't remember seeing any indication that TTG/MRV for and between Comcast/Tivo units will be possible. Also no indication that eSATA will be supported on Motorola units (perhaps they will on SA units) - these are 2 big disadvantages compared to standalone Tivo units IMO.


Right now I am using the eSATA drive on my SA cable box and if the TiVo software turn off the eSATA drive. Its good-by TiVo.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

SullyND said:


> According to Megazone's post on the topic they are planning on mailing the remote to users.


I was also under the impression the new remote was optional and had to be paid for. It seems unlikely Tivo is covering the cost of mailing new remotes to everyone that signs up. At 75 cents a month it would take them more than a year just to recover the cost of the remote.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Johncv said:


> Right now I am using the eSATA drive on my SA cable box and if the TiVo software turn off the eSATA drive. Its good-by TiVo.


The first run is for motorola boxes only. There is no tivo software for the sa boxes yet.

Even when it comes out for your area, you don't have to get it. It's a premium service. You have to request it to get it.

You don't have to say good-by if you never say hello.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

HiDefGator said:


> I was also under the impression the new remote was optional and had to be paid for.


You don't have to use it if you don't want to, but there should be no extra charge over what you now pay for a remote with comcast, if any.


HiDefGator said:


> It seems unlikely Tivo is covering the cost of mailing new remotes to everyone that signs up. At 75 cents a month it would take them more than a year just to recover the cost of the remote.


It's not from tivo, it's from comcast.

It's a different remote. It's got extra buttons for interactive stuff and ppv/vod and the like.

There's some pictures of it on zat's site.


----------



## Eitel (Aug 25, 2003)

HiDefGator said:


> If you are going to beta test it, then wouldn't you need to download the tivo software onto your new box as part of the test?


No. They are going to bring a new box with the software already loaded.

My new installation date is now this Friday in the afternoon. Let see how it goes now.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I hope the remotes are addressable, like other TiVo remotes.


----------



## LeoGetz (Sep 7, 2007)

user Leo_ has entered room

Leo(Tue Oct 16 09:38:19 EDT 2007)>Would like to know if I can get the TIVO service yet?

analyst Ish has entered room

Ish(Tue Oct 16 09:38:25 EDT 2007)>Hello Leo_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Ish. Please give me one moment to review your information.

Ish(Tue Oct 16 09:38:31 EDT 2007)>I appreciate you have chosen to chat with us.

Ish(Tue Oct 16 09:39:27 EDT 2007)>We are in the final phase of testing the TiVO. We expect to launch it in the second half of November.

Ish(Tue Oct 16 09:39:44 EDT 2007)>We will contact you once it launches.

Ish(Tue Oct 16 09:39:47 EDT 2007)>Is there anything else I can help you with today?

Leo_(Tue Oct 16 09:42:47 EDT 2007)>Thank you...

Leo_(Tue Oct 16 09:42:53 EDT 2007)>I am all set

Ish(Tue Oct 16 09:39:58 EDT 2007)>You're welcome.

Ish(Tue Oct 16 09:40:01 EDT 2007)>Thank you for contacting Comcast. If you need assistance in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us through Live Chat or E-mail (available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week). Simply visit www.comcast.net and select Help.

Ish(Tue Oct 16 09:40:05 EDT 2007)>Analyst has closed chat and left the room


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

LeoGetz said:


> user Leo_ has entered room


Are you in Alaska?


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi:
Here's the info I got from my live chat session with Comcast. See below:

user Annie_ has entered room
Annie>
Hello:
I live in MA and would like to know when I will have access to Comcast Tivo on my cable box and what the cost will be.
analyst Faith has entered room
Faith> Hello Annie_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Faith. Please give me one moment to review your information.
Faith>
I appreciate your patience.
Faith>
I can assist you with that. 
Faith>
The Comcast Tivo is still in beta testing stage, but we hope to have it made available soon.
Faith>
I recommend keep an eye on your monthly statements for the updates to the new feature.
Annie_>
Do you know when it will be available? Will I be notified and how much will it cost per month?
Faith>
At this time, we do not have any updates on the launch. The cost per month would be approximately $2.79.
Annie_>
OK. Thanks.
Faith>
Your welcome. Is there anything else I can assist you with today?
Annie_>
Do you know if it will provide multi room viewing for multiple cable boxes?
Faith>
From what I understand, you have to have a DVR box and the amount of DVRs that are in the house, will have access to the Tivo.
Annie_>
Would I be able to save to one cable box and then transfer to a different one in another room?
Annie_>
OK. Great. I have two DVR boxes, will the cost be 2.79 per box or just one cost with transfers between boxes?
Faith>
No, just the one monthly charge of $2.79 would cover both boxes.



Looks like they are getting a bit more information .....now let's hope it's soon!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

brebeans said:


> From what I understand, you have to have a DVR box and the amount of DVRs that are in the house, will have access to the Tivo.
> Annie_>
> Would I be able to save to one cable box and then transfer to a different one in another room?
> Annie_>


 well she did not seem to know what MRV was. I do not think that feature will be there in the initial rollout though Comcast has talked about it in specific details of how they will do i6t. Just no timeline for it.



> OK. Great. I have two DVR boxes, will the cost be 2.79 per box or just one cost with transfers between boxes?
> Faith>
> No, just the one monthly charge of $2.79 would cover both boxes.


WOW - that is dirt cheap


----------



## usnret (Nov 25, 2003)

Would these Comcast Tivo boxes support SDV???


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

usnret said:


> Would these Comcast Tivo boxes support SDV???


I beleive the answer is yes, the stack that they built on should handle all of the SDV messaging.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

ZeoTiVo said:


> well she did not seem to know what MRV was. I do not think that feature will be there in the initial rollout though Comcast has talked about it in specific details of how they will do i6t. Just no timeline for it.
> 
> WOW - that is dirt cheap


Agreed. Now the key for me to even consider giving this a try, is if I can convince my Comcast office to give me a DVR without having to upgrade my basic package. I doubt it. But then I will just consider the T-HD with my basic package.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

usnret said:


> Would these Comcast Tivo boxes support SDV???


SDV, OnDemand and PPV are fully supported.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Eitel said:


> No. They are going to bring a new box with the software already loaded.


That doesn't say much for how far along this beta program is does it? They can't even reliably download the software update to existing boxes yet.


----------



## LeoGetz (Sep 7, 2007)

Curtis said:


> Are you in Alaska?


MA


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

HiDefGator said:


> That doesn't say much for how far along this beta program is does it? They can't even reliably download the software update to existing boxes yet.


You know what they say happens when you ASS-U-ME?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

HiDefGator said:


> That doesn't say much for how far along this beta program is does it? They can't even reliably download the software update to existing boxes yet.


It's more likely a means of controlling who has access to the software at this point.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

It looks from the screen shots that the comcast tivo will have the thumbnails with the current program in them. It's a very nice feature. Not necessary but very nice. I'm excited about Tivo on comcast boxes since I'm being forced to use one of their DVR's in addition to my S3's. A "3rd" TiVo will be a luxury I can live with.  It'll be great to order On Demand and PPV without having to use the Comcast software. It'll also be nice to order PPV directly from the screen instead of having to "call in" every time. I love this! Can't wait til it's available in my area (silicon valley).


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

bareyb said:


> It looks from the screen shots that the comcast tivo will have the thumbnails with the current program in them. It's a very nice feature. Not necessary but very nice.


I don't know...

I currently have both a S3 and a Comcast Moto 3416.
The Comcast DVR has a small picture when using the guide, etc, but it sure looks to be bigger than the one in the above photo. (maybe 40% of the screen vs the one being about 30%). I'm not sure the new one will be big enough to meaningfully follow what's going on in sports games or whatever.

And one advantage of the S3 is that it *doesn't* have a little picture. If I'm recording on both tuners, I don't want a little window showing me what's going on---it's bad enough that TiVo superimposes the program guide on top of the currently playing show---I don't want one of my shows to be spoiled just because I wanted to use the program guide...


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The superimposition has no effect on the recording.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> If I'm recording on both tuners, I don't want a little window showing me what's going on---it's bad enough that TiVo superimposes the program guide on top of the currently playing show---I don't want one of my shows to be spoiled just because I wanted to use the program guide...


You can hit the pause button either before OR while you're looking at menus or guides to stop playback.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

bicker said:


> The superimposition has no effect on the recording.


Of course it doesn't.

The issue was that one tuner would show me what's happening in a show I'm recording (but not currently watching) while I happen to be looking at the guide to see what's playing in the future.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bicker said:


> The superimposition has no effect on the recording.


I hope no one wants to record sports and watch it later. I had this with Moxi and it can absolutely ruin the experience.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> And one advantage of the S3 is that it *doesn't* have a little picture. If I'm recording on both tuners, I don't want a little window showing me what's going on-...-I don't want one of my shows to be spoiled just because I wanted to use the program guide...


PIG!??!?!
We don't need no stinkin' PIG!

Death to the PIG!



PIG=PictureInGuide


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

rainwater said:


> I hope no one wants to record sports and watch it later. I had this with Moxi and it can absolutely ruin the experience.


Remarkably, I've never had any problem ignoring the inset. I must be very talented!


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

bicker said:


> Remarkably, I've never had any problem ignoring the inset. I must be very talented!


Someone's mom obviously forgot to teach their kid the golden rule of, "If you don't have anything nice to say..."


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

rainwater said:


> I had this with Moxi and it can absolutely *ruin* the experience.





Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Someone's mom obviously forgot to teach their kid the golden rule of, "If you don't have anything *nice* to say..."


I think rainwater was well within his rights to make the negative statement he made. If you disagreed with him, then you should feel able to state your disagreement, not complain about negative statements posted in a discussion forum.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

bicker said:


> I think rainwater was well within his rights to make the negative statement he made. If you disagreed with him, then you should feel able to state your disagreement, not complain about negative statements posted in a discussion forum.


I was actually referring to *your* comment about having the talent to ignore the picture inset.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I used to think the inset picture was a bad idea too. Then I used the Moto box for awhile and I have to say, I like it. The inset picture, not the Comcast box... It would sure make turning on closed captioning a lot less invasive. I dislike having to leave the show I'm watching entirely to turn on CC, with the thumbnail you don't have to. It's a nice feature. :up: 

Another big advantage to having a Comcast TiVo (TiVoCast? ComTivo?) is that TiVo Inc. will have a customer with huge pockets to keep happy and not just us "early adopters". I'm hoping that will make everyone's TiVo better and more reliable. Wishful thinking? Perhaps. But Customer Service tends to favor the people who are putting the most money in your pocket first. I'm gonna guess the deal with Comcast is going to put quite a few bucks in TiVo's coffers. They will want to keep Comcast's customers happy (and by doing so, Comcast) and hopefully that will trickle down to all of us.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I was actually referring to *your* comment about having the talent to ignore the picture inset.


I know but I believe your comments were off-the-mark. I made a positive statement about my experience with my TiVo. It's very telling that you choose to see my positive statement about my experience with my TiVo as negative, and rainwater's negative statement about his experience with his TiVo as positive. Your perspectives are skewed 180° to what I believe is reality.


----------



## vector1701 (Nov 15, 2004)

Why such a concern on tivo or any other stock talk...just was looking at the thread. What would the big deal be? stock and press releases are all public knowledge...


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

That's a question best posted to the owners of the website, not us members.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

bicker said:


> That's a question best posted to the owners of the website, not us members.


Or he could just read the rules, helpfully stickied right here in the forum:


> 13. No stock talk - In the past people have tried to influence stock prices either by talking a company down and shorting it or pushing it. This seemed to be their sole purpose at the forum.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Even better!


----------



## Eitel (Aug 25, 2003)

Got my Comcast Tivo yesterday. Didn't sign an NDA and there's nothing in the Comcast beta forums saying I'm bind to one, sooooo, here are some things a noticed: 

Box is a Motorola DCT3416 I. Looks like the regular Comcast box, but it doesn't have the Cable Card slot. No MRV, no 30 secs skip hack. Box has an internal cable modem to communicate.

Remote is a Tivo-like remote, with some buttons added for On Demand, and the Stop and the A-B-C-D the the regular comcast remote has. Double clicking on the Tivo button will take you to the Tivo interface that we all love, but the Guide screen looks like the regular Comcast guide screen, but with color and waaaay faster than the old one.

Overall, compared to a Tivo HD box, the Comcast Tivo interface is a little bit slower, but compared to the regular Comcast box, is a really nice improvement in speed.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

So it is still in beta. geeee.

Second half of november mentioned earlier in some quote from somewhere.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Eitel said:


> Got my Comcast Tivo yesterday. Didn't sign an NDA and there's nothing in the Comcast beta forums saying I'm bind to one, sooooo, here are some things a noticed:
> 
> Box is a Motorola DCT3416 I. Looks like the regular Comcast box, but it doesn't have the Cable Card slot. No MRV, no 30 secs skip hack. Box has an internal cable modem to communicate.
> 
> ...


are you paying anything extra for it? Or is this free due to beta?

pictures please.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Eitel said:


> Got my Comcast Tivo yesterday. Didn't sign an NDA and there's nothing in the Comcast beta forums saying I'm bind to one, sooooo, here are some things a noticed:
> 
> Box is a Motorola DCT3416 I. Looks like the regular Comcast box, but it doesn't have the Cable Card slot. No MRV, no 30 secs skip hack. Box has an internal cable modem to communicate.
> 
> ...


If it is the DCT 3416 they didn't have cablecard slots, but the dch3416 does.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Does the box still respond to a standard Comcast remote? If so, it's possible that the Motorola 30-second skip would work...


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

It's Motorola hardware, so I seriously doubt an authentic TiVo remote will have the appropriate IR codes. I also doubt TiVo would program that 30 second skip into licensed software - especially on a deal that was partially touted as being about advertising.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

davezatz said:


> It's Motorola hardware, so I seriously doubt an authentic TiVo remote will have the appropriate IR codes. I also doubt TiVo would program that 30 second skip into licensed software - especially on a deal that was partially touted as being about advertising.


I don't think the remote will be authentic Tivo but from the current Comcast/Cox remote supplier, but with the tivo buttons.

I highly doubt the Tivo remotes have codes to control the digital boxes.


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

Eitel, you've gotta give us more than that! What else does it have as far as Tivo features, and how would you rate it to the Comcast DVR?


----------



## LisaD (Dec 20, 2001)

Eitel said:


> Box is a Motorola DCT3416 I. Looks like the regular Comcast box, but it doesn't have the Cable Card slot. No MRV, no 30 secs skip hack. Box has an internal cable modem to communicate.
> Overall, compared to a Tivo HD box, the Comcast Tivo interface is a little bit slower, but compared to the regular Comcast box, is a really nice improvement in speed.


Eitel - Please tell us more. Can you take any pics of the screens? 
I have a dct3416 and programmed in a 30-second skip. You have to choose a button that you don't really use for anything else. Works well. Just google it for instructions.

I find my standard 3416 to be much faster than my TivoHD so your comment that it's slower with the Tivo interface is interesting.

PLEASE tell us what this is costing you and what you were paying before (and what you had before). Thx


----------



## LisaD (Dec 20, 2001)

Eitel - You are the only post I've found on the 'net reporting having this Comcast Tivo. Even in 69 PAGES on the AVS forum - there is only one post. That post is just a copy of yours that someone pasted there. Hmmm.....


----------



## Beantownbeanie (Apr 23, 2004)

It will be 2.95 a month to have this. The tech guys went through training last week.


----------



## LisaD (Dec 20, 2001)

I assume the standard current fees for the dvr stick and the $2.95 is soley for Tivo software? So $3 a month? Uhhhh.....


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

LisaD said:


> I assume the standard current fees for the dvr stick and the $2.95 is soley for Tivo software? So $3 a month? Uhhhh.....


And it's supposedly a single monthly fee per account that will enable all DVRs on the account to use the TiVo software.


----------



## LisaD (Dec 20, 2001)

Good info. Thank you. I'm currently paying $11.99 for my comcast dual dvr tho was told told this went up to $13.99 (which came from Comcast's mouth so I am skeptical). Then another $2.95 for Tivo interface. Hmmm..... I'll likely keep my new TivoHD just to be able to tell Comcast to screw themselves. 

Signed - Comcast hater.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> I don't think the remote will be authentic Tivo but from the current Comcast/Cox remote supplier, but with the tivo buttons.


Here's a picture I took at CES:


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Eitel said:


> Got my Comcast Tivo yesterday. Didn't sign an NDA and there's nothing in the Comcast beta forums saying I'm bind to one, sooooo, here are some things a noticed:
> 
> Box is a Motorola DCT3416 I. Looks like the regular Comcast box, but it doesn't have the Cable Card slot. No MRV, no 30 secs skip hack. Box has an internal cable modem to communicate.
> 
> ...


Eitel,

Can it support an external eSATA drive? Also is the TiVo find program, wish list, suggestions, recently deleted folder supported? What is the time frame of the Guide screen, one week?, two weeks? or longer?.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

davezatz said:


> Here's a picture I took at CES:


Do you know provides the remote? Did it come from Tivo, or does it look like it came from comcast, but is tivo branded?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> Do you know provides the remote? Did it come from Tivo, or does it look like it came from comcast, but is tivo branded?


The way it was described to me in January, is that the customer has a relationship with Comcast only. Tech support, hardware, etc. Obviously TiVo helped design the remote, but Comcast most likely delivers it. With a new install, the technician should bring it with him (unless you pick it up at the office) and for an upgrade they told me a replacement remote would be shipped in exchange for the Comcast/Moto someone already has. Not sure where it comes from though. I assume it's all Comcast.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

davezatz said:


> The way it was described to me in January, is that the customer has a relationship with Comcast only. Tech support, hardware, etc. Obviously TiVo helped design the remote, but Comcast most likely delivers it. With a new install, the technician should bring it with him (unless you pick it up at the office) and for an upgrade they told me a replacement remote would be shipped in exchange for the Comcast/Moto someone already has. Not sure where it comes from though. I assume it's all Comcast.


Thanks for the info. Now all I need is for Cox to get there testing done.


----------



## Eitel (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm sorry guys, but altought I never signed a NDA, there's always the posibility of some obscure paragraph somewhere saying something, and I also don't want Comcast to blacklist me for future Betas. I'm just giving my first impresions on the box and how it compares to a regular HD Tivo.

As for pictures, you all will need to wait for someone else to post them in the net.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Eitel said:


> I'm sorry guys, but altought I never signed a NDA, there's always the posibility of some obscure paragraph somewhere saying something, and I also don't want Comcast to blacklist me for future Betas. I'm just giving my first impresions on the box and how it compares to a regular HD Tivo.
> 
> As for pics, you all will need to wait for someone else to post them in the net.


like Comcast would contact Tivo for your info. Can you atleast say is the remote the same one that davezatz posted?


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Why do I find a lack of credibility here... Oh yeah I have one too... It walks my dog but I can't tell you how.

B.S.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> like Comcast would contact Tivo for your info.


Note the subtitle...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

bicker said:


> Note the subtitle...


Then since Comcast or Tivo don't own this forum and it already been said Comcast Tivo is out why isn't he saying anything?


----------



## Eitel (Aug 25, 2003)

For those who think I don't have it.


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

Such a tease! Thanks Eitel for posting what you can. 

PS: Someone at DTV needs to see how you make a remote with colored buttons. Their's is crap!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

kmill14 said:


> Such a tease! Thanks Eitel for posting what you can.
> 
> PS: Someone at DTV needs to see how you make a remote with colored buttons. Their's is crap!


you haven't seen a Cox remote then they are ugly and poor design.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I scored about 20 pics of a Comcast Motorola TiVo in action!

Here's my link:
http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2007-10/comcast-tivo-in-the-wild/

And if you're feeling generous and want to help spread the word, Digg it here:
http://digg.com/hardware/Many_pics_of_the_Comcast_Motorola_TiVo_in_the_wild


----------



## LisaD (Dec 20, 2001)

Dave - Thanks so much! I like it. Might morph back to Comcast when this rolls out and sell my TivoHD with lifetime. I already miss my picture window and the ability to instantly see how much space is left.

Note - the "get in HD if possible" option!!! My 8.1.7 doesn't have that. Not sure if 9.2 does but the Comcast having this is a very nice option.


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

LisaD said:


> Dave - Thanks so much! I like it. Might morph back to Comcast when this rolls out and sell my TivoHD with lifetime. I already miss my picture window and the ability to instantly see how much space is left.
> 
> Note - the "get in HD if possible" option!!! My 8.1.7 doesn't have that. Not sure if 9.2 does but the Comcast having this is a very nice option.


Dave, thanks for posting! This is great stuff!

Lisa, you sure there is a "space left" feature for this software? I didn't see that.

I did see the Dual Live Buffer, for all those DTV users who lost it with their HR-20 switch. @#@$ DTV


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I sure hope there's an option eventually, if not right away, to turn off that picture-in-guide thing; I hate those. Of course, screen real estate probably wouldn't be recovered and used for something useful so it probably doesn't matter, but still, I just really dislike those inset live view things.


----------



## LisaD (Dec 20, 2001)

Good point - I guess I'm just assuming the "space left" feature is 'somewhere' because the current dvrs state how full they all are. My bad. (tho I'll believe they dropped this feature when I see it)...
It's incredibly helpful to have once you've experienced it.


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

I agree...I don't know why the "space available" feature has never been added to the Tivo interface.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

A detailed Diagnostics page like the S3/THD units have seems to be missing. Motorola firmware has it's own page which can be activated by "Off, Select" sequence. Wonder if that still works? I didn't see an off button on the remote so looks like that would have to be done on the Motorola front panel.

Also, not unexpectedly there does not appear to be "Native" output mode - again this is a Motorola firmware limitation.

Finally it would be good to get a picture of the To Do List since I recall that had some nice features compared to standalone Tivo To Do List such as a nice way of indicating programs that will not record on same page as those that will.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

LisaD said:


> Note - the "get in HD if possible" option!!! My 8.1.7 doesn't have that. Not sure if 9.2 does but the Comcast having this is a very nice option.


I don't understand how that's supposed to work. Are you saying that the Season Passes aren't channel-specific?


----------



## Eitel (Aug 25, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I don't understand how that's supposed to work. Are you saying that the Season Passes aren't channel-specific?


If you're setting the Season Pass in the regular channel and select the "HD is possible" option, it will record from the HD version of the channel if there's one. Example, a seasson pass of Smallvile in CW made in the lower non-HD channel will record in the HD channel if you select the option.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Eitel said:


> If you're setting the Season Pass in the regular channel and select the "HD is possible" option, it will record from the HD version of the channel if there's one. Example, a seasson pass of Smallvile in CW made in the lower non-HD channel will record in the HD channel if you select the option.


Maybe I'm slow, but I still don't get it.

If you're saying that they're still channel-specific (as you suggested by saying that you made the season pass in the SD-channel), then why wouldn't you make the season pass on the HD-channel in the first place?

Wishlists---OK, there the "record from HD-channel" might make sense. But for season passes, I still don't get it...


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> Maybe I'm slow, but I still don't get it.
> 
> If you're saying that they're still channel-specific (as you suggested by saying that you made the season pass in the SD-channel), then why wouldn't you make the season pass on the HD-channel in the first place?
> 
> Wishlists---OK, there the "record from HD-channel" might make sense. But for season passes, I still don't get it...


Or if you are searching for a specific show and want to set a season pass...


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I really like having the picture in the upper right corner while you're in the menu screens.

I have this on another DVR and it is a great inmprovement over my tivo box.

Sometimes you have to remember to hit pause first in case you're recording something


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Eitel,

Do you have a regular comcast dvr or even just a plain comcast settop box? If you do, could you compare the guide data for a series program on the regular comcast box with the same program on the comcasttivo?

Is the synopsis of the program the same on each?
If not, which has more detail?
While displaying the program info, what happens when you press the "Info" key on the remote? (This brings up additional program details on a regular tivo box)

I've been led to believe that the guide data for the comcasttivo boxes is being supplied by tivo (via a backend TVE server), although some here believe that "the ComcasTivo calls home and gets guide data from Comcast and not Tivo".

A better test would probably be to compare the comcast tivo guide data to what's on a regular tivo, but nonetheless.....


----------



## Eitel (Aug 25, 2003)

I traded my regular Comcast box (no DVR) for this one. I can compare the wording against a HD Tivo.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Eitel said:


> I traded my regular Comcast box (no DVR) for this one. I can compare the wording against a HD Tivo.


Excellent! Thanks! That'll tell the tale.

Thanks again!


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Any more leaks on the pricing? 2.95 would be pretty cheap, esp if it covers all DVRs in the house.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi
I had a live chat with Comcast and they quoted me $2.79 per month (see earlier in this thread) and said it would be one cost for all DVR boxes.

Hope that's right...


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I pay $2.79 for each of the two S-cards. (I have a separate cable box, so I don't get any CableCards for "free".)


----------



## andydumi (Jun 26, 2006)

Fantastic.

I do have a few questions Eitel.

Is there an easy way to do closed captioning without the power on/off Motorola cycle? Can you turn off channels in the guide as you can on Tivo but not on the Comcast DVR? Is there Esata ability?

Thanks.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I'm not a big fan of the small picture either. However, if you are recording only one program it shows the program not being recorded on the other tuner. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## Eitel (Aug 25, 2003)

andydumi said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> I do have a few questions Eitel.
> 
> ...


Need to check on the close captions.

Yes. Just like in the Tivo, go to Settings, channels and uncheck the ones you don't want.

It has an eSata port on the back, but I don't have a drive to test it with.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

Eitel said:


> Yes. Just like in the Tivo, go to Settings, channels and uncheck the ones you don't want.


Just that one simple change puts the Comcast Tivo streets ahead of the standard software installed on the Motorola boxes.


----------



## andydumi (Jun 26, 2006)

Eitel said:


> Need to check on the close captions.
> 
> Yes. Just like in the Tivo, go to Settings, channels and uncheck the ones you don't want.
> 
> It has an eSata port on the back, but I don't have a drive to test it with.


Thanks for the prompt response.

Fantastic on the guide channel removal... that one feature is the one feature of Tivo i missed the most, especially with the hundreds of useless channels for PPV on Comcast.

In this picture:
http://www.zatznotfunny.com/?attachment_id=2678

There is something about closed captions and I though maybe we can finally get a quick on/off option.

I wish I could send you an Esata drive to test this out...

Another question, does the software now allow for program recording clipping based on priorities? It would finally solve the 1:01-1:03 hours long trend of new shows.

Andy


----------



## Watrat (Feb 28, 2001)

Good afternoon,
A couple of questions regarding the software and functionality..if a season pass is set up for a program that repeats several times before a new episode, will it record just the one episode or all of them if its deleted from the dvr? Also, like the stand alone tivo will it record programs on its own based on my preferences?

Thanks in advance

Tom


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The TiVo software remembers what it has recorded during the last 30 days, so unless you set it deliberately to record all (including duplicates) it will only record each episode once.


----------



## GlobalMind (Nov 30, 2006)

Yea funny no stock talk but how many flame wars do we see? Hmm. *sigh*

Anyway, the screen shots look pretty darn cool thus far and I'll be curious to see how it really looks once it gets rolled out everywhere.

This is honestly one reason I am holding off buying a TiVo HD box of any sort. Granted a "real" TiVo will have more features than the Comcast version will, regardless of the fact that at least my Moto box could support (in terms of ports anyway) the gear to make them do the same thing.

Cool stuff, rock on for TiVo and thanks to those sharing the info and pictures.

K.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Eitel said:


> Need to check on the close captions.
> 
> Yes. Just like in the Tivo, go to Settings, channels and uncheck the ones you don't want.
> 
> It has an eSata port on the back, but I don't have a drive to test it with.


Can you order an eSATA drive from Newegg and test this? I am curious to see if the TiVo port will work with an eSATA drive. I live in Chula Vista here in San Diego and most people here have Cox witch uses SA boxes and by default the eSTAT port is active. I use a external drive on it now and it make a BIG difference on the number of programs that one record when recording stuff in HD.


----------



## Eitel (Aug 25, 2003)

Johncv said:


> Can you order an eSATA drive from Newegg and test this? I am curious to see if the TiVo port will work with an eSATA drive. I live in Chula Vista here in San Diego and most people here have Cox witch uses SA boxes and by default the eSTAT port is active. I use a external drive on it now and it make a BIG difference on the number of programs that one record when recording stuff in HD.


Sure. Send me the money and I'll order it right away.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

davezatz said:


> It's Motorola hardware, so I seriously doubt an authentic TiVo remote will have the appropriate IR codes. I also doubt TiVo would program that 30 second skip into licensed software - especially on a deal that was partially touted as being about advertising.


But the glo is a learning remote.. it would work... no?


----------



## Patranus (Sep 15, 2007)

Way to screw their loyal customers who kept them afloat during their "hard times".

Why exactly did I invest hundreds if not thousands into TiVo?
Why did I spend WEEKS to MONTHS trying to get my Cable Cards to work with Comcast?

I don't mean to be a little ***** like those iPhone customers - I expect nothing returned, I love my TiVo, might give up my first born to keep it.... - but it is some what frustrating.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Patranus said:


> Way to screw their loyal customers who kept them afloat during their "hard times".
> 
> Why exactly did I invest hundreds if not thousands into TiVo?
> Why did I spend WEEKS to MONTHS trying to get my Cable Cards to work with Comcast?
> ...


Huh? How did TiVo "screw" anybody here?


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

I think he is complaining because now he can get Tivo for $2.79 a month per house with no upfront hardware costs.


----------



## farfromit11 (Jun 1, 2005)

Will comcast customers be able to use 'Tivo-2-Go" and/or "Online Scheduling"?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

HiDefGator said:


> I think he is complaining because now he can get Tivo for $2.79 a month per house with no upfront hardware costs.


lol unreal.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Patranus said:


> Way to screw their loyal customers who kept them afloat during their "hard times".





HiDefGator said:


> I think he is complaining because now he can get Tivo for $2.79 a month per house with no upfront hardware costs.


Yeah, right. I pay Comcast *$17* a month for their HD DVR. Supposedly with the TiVo add-on, it will be $22 (+$5/mt?).

I can buy an HD TiVo for less than $300. With my MSD, that will cost $7/mt. For the $15 savings, my TiVo payback is less than two years, and I *make* money every month after.

And by the way, can you actually get Comcast/TiVo in your area yet? I know some areas are getting the rollout, but for those of us who aren't, I am able to enjoy TiVo service NOW, as versus "sometime soon".


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Johncv said:


> Can you order an eSATA drive from Newegg and test this? I am curious to see if the TiVo port will work with an eSATA drive. I live in Chula Vista here in San Diego and most people here have Cox witch uses SA boxes and by default the eSTAT port is active. I use a external drive on it now and it make a BIG difference on the number of programs that one record when recording stuff in HD.


 I've not seen eSATA working for Motorola boxes with any software solution yet so I highly doubt it will work with Tivo either. For SA boxes on the other hand it seems reasonable to expect eSATA to work with Tivo since eSATA has been deployed for a long time on those boxes.


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

Comcast's Tivo site is up:

http://www.comcast.com/gettivo


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

kmill14 said:


> Comcast's Tivo site is up:
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/gettivo


nice!


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Anybody find any zip codes that have service?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

kmill14 said:


> Comcast's Tivo site is up:
> http://www.comcast.com/gettivo


BlackBetty, I now bless your request for a cable-integrated TiVo forum area. 



peteypete said:


> Anybody find any zip codes that have service?


I put a half dozen in, one that I know is receiving service... BUT it said not available now. So either they're not quite ready and/or different zips are in different conditions. I'm real interested to learn if any are active and if it says anything about pricing.


----------



## LeoGetz (Sep 7, 2007)

I put mine in and no luck....02382...


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

davezatz said:


> BlackBetty, I now bless your request for a cable-integrated TiVo forum area.
> 
> I put a half dozen in, one that I know is receiving service... BUT it said not available now. So either they're not quite ready and/or different zips are in different conditions. I'm real interested to learn if any are active and if it says anything about pricing.


Dave, I tried all the Manchester, NH zips w/ no success. I read somewhere that Manchester was one of (if not the) first test sites.

Since http://www.comcast.com/tivo is referenced on the page but not working yet, it looks like Comcast is still working on "some stuff". They also have their quarterly financial report tomorrow, so perhaps this is all a set-up.


----------



## andydumi (Jun 26, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Yeah, right. I pay Comcast *$17* a month for their HD DVR. Supposedly with the TiVo add-on, it will be $22 (+$5/mt?).
> 
> I can buy an HD TiVo for less than $300. With my MSD, that will cost $7/mt. For the $15 savings, my TiVo payback is less than two years, and I *make* money every month after.
> 
> And by the way, can you actually get Comcast/TiVo in your area yet? I know some areas are getting the rollout, but for those of us who aren't, I am able to enjoy TiVo service NOW, as versus "sometime soon".


It depends by area. In our area, HD programming is 9.99 and DVR is 2.99, plus some 3-5 more for Tivo software.
With Tivo, we would pay the 300 upfront, plus the 9.99 for HD, and minimum of 7 under MSD, or more under various other combinations (prepaid/monthlies...8 to about 17) so the total would actually be at minimum breaking even monthly or extra 1-2, at worst more than 15 monthly extra with HDTivo, not even counting the initial investment and the hardware risk.

It may work out for you, but for others, its not even close.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

davezatz said:


> BlackBetty, I now bless your request for a cable-integrated TiVo forum area.


Thank you. Now if only the powers that be are listening.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Yeah, right. I pay Comcast *$17* a month for their HD DVR. Supposedly with the TiVo add-on, it will be $22 (+$5/mt?).


I pay Comcast *$13* a month for their HD DVR. That would make it $16 per month with a $2.99 TiVo add-on fee.



astrohip said:


> I can buy an HD TiVo for less than $300. With my MSD, that will cost $7/mt.


Without MSD, that is $12.95 per month, so that's about $21 per month total looking at a three year window. So the TiVo is more expensive, by about $5 per month.

The TiVo is more expensive, one way or other other (the other, in your case, is the costs associated with your first TiVo, including the risks you took on that may have paid off for you but perhaps might not have -- that makes them still a price you paid). However, TiVo is ostensibly still better, better even than the TiVo software on the Comcast DVRs, because it has all that broadband functionality.

However, the two offerings ARE unequivocally coming closer together in terms of cost and service. They probably never will meet, but they don't need to.... for most people who would never have considered a TiVo, because they are more expensive, with the effective price coming down from all quarters, TiVo is coming much more so into their reach.


----------



## farfromit11 (Jun 1, 2005)

Any word on Comcast Tivo being able to use "Tivo-2-Go"?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

The main comcast site is now up!!!
http://www.comcast.com/tivo/

I love this quote!



> TiVo service together with Comcast Digital Cable is an entertainment combination satellite cant match.


DirecTV take note!!!

Today comcast reports its quarterly results along with a conference call aftewards. We should hear some good details about ComTiVo today.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

so if I only have one unit, and have to pay for 2 cablecards, what's the lifetime for an HD Tivo vs' the $20/mo I'd pay for the COMTiVo unit? 

COMTiVo pro- if it breaks, ever, I just keep replacing it, for free
COMTiVo minus - can't add disk (but you can't add disk to an HDTiVo either, right? - i read something about it veing "locked down"?)


----------



## Eitel (Aug 25, 2003)

LeoGetz said:


> I put mine in and no luck....02382...


Hey, I put mine and says not available yet. Wonder why I have one then.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Yeah, right. I pay Comcast *$17* a month for their HD DVR. Supposedly with the TiVo add-on, it will be $22 (+$5/mt?).
> 
> I can buy an HD TiVo for less than $300. With my MSD, that will cost $7/mt. For the $15 savings, my TiVo payback is less than two years, and I *make* money every month after.
> 
> And by the way, can you actually get Comcast/TiVo in your area yet? I know some areas are getting the rollout, but for those of us who aren't, I am able to enjoy TiVo service NOW, as versus "sometime soon".


 :up: :up: :up:

I'd rather pay sub $300 and have a standalone instead as well. In fact, we'll be adding another TV around Christmas time, and that 's exactly what I'll do. Even if Comcast/TiVo is available around here.

Don't get me wrong. I think the Comcast/TiVo is great for TiVo and great for folks that have been thinking that they've had a TiVo (cable generic) all this time. I'm sure it will be a hit.


----------



## Eitel (Aug 25, 2003)

I love my Tivo and will never replace one with a Comcast box even if it has Tivo on it. On the other hand, I also love my Howard on Demand, so if I must have a Comcast box for that, I will take one with the Tivo software thankyouverymuch.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> DirecTV take note!!!
> 
> Today comcast reports its quarterly results along with a conference call aftewards. We should hear some good details about ComTiVo today.


So what did they say about ComTivo on the conference call? Comcast must have been bragging like crazy now that they have Tivo to use against everyone else.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> The main comcast site is now up!!!
> I love this quote!
> [quote]TiVo ser...15s) when ComcasTiVo becomes available to me.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

HiDefGator said:


> So what did they say about ComTivo on the conference call? Comcast must have been bragging like crazy now that they have Tivo to use against everyone else.


conference call is this evening I believe.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> conference call is this evening I believe.


It was this morning.

Archived here


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

farfromit11 said:


> Any word on Comcast Tivo being able to use "Tivo-2-Go"?


The word (uncorroberated by testing) is that broadband features are separate from the program guide/DVR recording features. Word is that Comcast has been working on its own broadband features, and will release them to all their DVRs as a single service, rather than having separate services for the TiVo software and for the basic software.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> Thank you. Now if only the powers that be are listening.


You should probably post in the forum feedback area.

Maybe you have, I've never been there


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Curtis said:


> It was this morning.
> 
> Archived here


anyone listen to this yet? If so, could you summarize what is said about TiVo? I won't be able to get to it till this evening.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Someone on another forum said the word 'Tivo' never came up.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

HiDefGator said:


> Someone on another forum said the word 'Tivo' never came up.


Why didn't you just say that in your first post today instead of throwing out a loaded question that you already know the answer to. :down:


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

I didn't know the answer at that time. I found it later before I listened to the entire call.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> Why didn't you just say that in your first post today instead of throwing out a loaded question that you already know the answer to. :down:


 :down: :down: :down:



HiDefGator said:


> I didn't know the answer at that time. I found it later before I listened to the entire call.


 :up:

What did they spend time on, how their sub numbers looked lousy?



AP said:


> Standard and Poor's downgraded the stock to a "sell" in the face of tougher competition that could slow unit growth  and force Comcast to offer deeper discounts on its "triple-play" bundle of video, Internet and phone service.
> 
> Looking ahead, Comcast said it expects its full-year results to be affected by a softening economy, an accelerated exit from its circuit-switched phone business and increased competition.
> 
> ...


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

They talked a bit about how misleading DirecTV's advertising was.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

bicker said:


> They talked a bit about how misleading DirecTV's advertising was.


Pot, allow me to introduce you to kettle.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

To be fair, the creative writing Comcast applied to this issue was in response to the creative writing DirecTV applied... DirecTV definitely crafted the silly soup first in this case. Still, both -- all -- sides have engaged in the practice. They all MUST if any do. Otherwise, the public gets the impression that they're agreeing with their competitor -- i.e., the erroneous assumption that silence implies assent.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

The value of Comcast's TiVo depends almost entirely on how well TiVo's S/W runs on Comcast's Motorola DVR.

Comcast's Moto is no TiVo but has some attributes I like better than TiVo. And others which are completely less than utterly! But these are s/w issues.

I've become disenchanted with Comcast's Moto for an unexpected reason, probably a h/w issue. A Moto hi-def picture when sent to a DVD recorder must be zoomed to fill a 16x9 display or there are bands all the way around. TiVo's S3, OTOH, presents an anamorphic 4x3 display which stretches perfectly to present a much more detailed standard def image. 

To add insult to injury the Moto's rental goes up $2 next month. It's time to get rid of it.

Now's the time for a HD TiVo w/a couple of CableCARDS. To sweeten the deal, enabled by the current TiVo Lifetime transfer promo, several eBay sellers offer HD TiVo's with Lifetime TiVo service for less than S3's original $800 price for the box alone.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I'll get a TiVoHD once bidirectional cable cards come out and you can select ondemand video on your TiVo.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

BlackBetty said:


> I'll get a TiVoHD once bidirectional cable cards come out and you can select ondemand video on your TiVo.


All CableCARDs are bidirectional ever since the first one was issued. It is the host that is limited to unidirectional by licensing terms. There may some day be a bidirectional TiVo available but the current S3 and THD wont be them.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> I'll get a TiVoHD once bidirectional cable cards come out and you can select ondemand video on your TiVo.


*ALL* CableCARDs are bidirectional, always have been.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ah30k said:


> All CableCARDs are bidirectional ever since the first one was issued. It is the host that is limited to unidirectional by licensing terms. There may some day be a bidirectional TiVo available but the current S3 and THD wont be them.





megazone said:


> *ALL* CableCARDs are bidirectional, always have been.


It's time to amend that standard reply to include info about the Tuning Resolver that's been agreed upon and is actively under development to solve the problem I'm sure BlackBetty really was referencing.

http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=CBECF1B9-88DE-4B74-82C1-754C3260112A


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

dswallow said:


> It's time to amend that standard reply to include info about the Tuning Resolver that's been agreed upon and is actively under development to solve the problem I'm sure BlackBetty really was referencing.
> 
> http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=CBECF1B9-88DE-4B74-82C1-754C3260112A


Sure, it just takes too long to type it out.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

moyekj said:


> I've not seen eSATA working for Motorola boxes with any software solution yet so I highly doubt it will work with Tivo either. For SA boxes on the other hand it seems reasonable to expect eSATA to work with Tivo since eSATA has been deployed for a long time on those boxes.


True, but how many people who use an SA DVR box, realize that an eSATA drive can connect to the DVR box? I only found out from another trend on this site. SA does state in the users guide that an eSATA drive can be use and even tell how to connect it. But, how many people take the time to download the users guide. Comcast users who have Motorola boxes should start complaining and get them to activate the eSATA port.


----------



## cypherstream (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok so how do you like the new Comcast Tivo? Theres no more NDA since the web site is active. Spill your guts... what features does it have that are simular to a real Tivo? What features is it missing from a real Tivo? Does it do native HD resolution passthrough? Does it allow changing the closed captioning modes on the fly without powering the box off and pushing menu?

Don't be afraid to spill your guts and take pictures!


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Still no actual paying subscribers, right?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> Still no actual paying subscribers, right?


How can there be paying subscribers, when any zip code come back not available. My guess is that Comcast is collecting zip area info to determine which areas are going to have the highest demand for the service and then roll out the service in those areas first.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I just hope to soon see a Comcast TiVo forum here with more discussion on how those boxes are working out for customers (even though I'm a DirecTV customer, competition is a great thing and with Comcast offering a -- hopefully quite capable -- TiVo based DVR, they might be a reasonable alternative to DirecTV at some point in the future  )


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

bdowell said:


> I just hope to soon see a Comcast TiVo forum here with more discussion on how those boxes are working out for customers (even though I'm a DirecTV customer, competition is a great thing and with Comcast offering a -- hopefully quite capable -- TiVo based DVR, they might be a reasonable alternative to DirecTV at some point in the future  )


Cox is also planing to use Tivo, so it should be a cable dvr powered by tivo.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

Johncv said:


> How can there be paying subscribers, when any zip code come back not available. My guess is that Comcast is collecting zip area info to determine which areas are going to have the highest demand for the service and then roll out the service in those areas first.


Judging by their go slow approach, they might roll TiVo out to the low demand areas first.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Curtis said:


> Judging by their go slow approach, they might roll TiVo out to the low demand areas first.


That depends on who is doing the roll out to the boxes, TiVo or Comcast. It is my understanding that TiVo would be handling the software and Comcast the hardware.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

Johncv said:


> That depends on who is doing the roll out to the boxes, TiVo or Comcast. It is my understanding that TiVo would be handling the software and Comcast the hardware.


It is strictly a Comcast operation. TiVo's only task was to develop the software and give it to Comcast for distribution.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Good lord, 220+ postings, 8 pages.., who runs TiVo Community? David would at least state why there isn't one yet...and only let it go 1 page too before providing some kind of direction? Where's the new ownership? Where's the forum leadership? Are any of the moderators around?

I would like to be proven wrong, but as I currently see it, the only reason at this point why we don't see a comcast forum is because someone asked them not to yet (worried about the early adopters complaining about certain things, etc.)....Hey guys, guess what? Comcast has been very diligent about testing this thing and if there any major issues, they'll get addressed. 

This attitude creates a vacuum, and vacuums suck things elsewhere. If you don't put one up for the ComcasTivo, people will just go elsewhere to establish it...I for one don't what to see a schism occur because you are taking direction from TiVo. Just put it up.


----------



## FourOhFour (Apr 4, 2001)

Wait, what? Maybe, just maybe, there's no Comcast TiVo forum yet because there aren't enough Comcast TiVo users to warrant it?

And you really think the lack of a Comcast TiVo forum here will cause people to talk about the comcast tivo elsewhere? I doubt it. It's still a TiVo, and it'll still be on topic in the coffee house... at least until there are enough posts about it to drive people mad and cause the creation of a dedicated forum.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

SullyND said:


> Depending on what it prices out to, I'd strongly consider buying out the remainder of my DirecTV contract (And will gladly lose my R15s) when ComcasTiVo becomes available to me.


Since Comcast has no contracts, give yourself 1 month overlap to compare first. I'm very hopeful as well.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

d_anders said:


> Good lord, 220+ postings, 8 pages.., who runs TiVo Community? David would at least state why there isn't one yet...and only let it go 1 page too before providing some kind of direction? Where's the new ownership? Where's the forum leadership? Are any of the moderators around?
> 
> I would like to be proven wrong, but as I currently see it, the only reason at this point why we don't see a comcast forum is because someone asked them not to yet (worried about the early adopters complaining about certain things, etc.)....Hey guys, guess what? Comcast has been very diligent about testing this thing and if there any major issues, they'll get addressed.
> 
> This attitude creates a vacuum, and vacuums suck things elsewhere. If you don't put one up for the ComcasTivo, people will just go elsewhere to establish it...I for one don't what to see a schism occur because you are taking direction from TiVo. Just put it up.


Has anyone posted a request in the Forum Operations Center ? I went by there and I didn't see anything recent. I know David Bott used to keep a pretty close eye on that area. I always got pretty fast answers there. Not sure how active David is now that the site's been sold, but it might be worth a try to post the request over there too.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

d_anders said:


> I would like to be proven wrong, but as I currently see it, the only reason at this point why we don't see a comcast forum is because someone asked them not to yet


Cue the X-Files music.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

d_anders said:


> Good lord, 220+ postings, 8 pages.., who runs TiVo Community? David would at least state why there isn't one yet...and only let it go 1 page too before providing some kind of direction? Where's the new ownership? Where's the forum leadership? Are any of the moderators around?


WHY would there be? It isn't even out yet..! The Series3 forum wasn't created until 9/10/06, well after the Series3 was released and people were buying them.

Why do we need a forum with a bunch of "IS it out yet?" "How about now" "Now?" "I can't believe it's not out yet"!

Also, if anyone were serious about this, they would post it in the Operations Center like was done with the Series3, not the Coffee House....


----------



## trojanrabbit (Mar 10, 2001)

Saw the ComTiVo ad so we called this morning, and we're put on a waiting list. Supposedly we won't have to do anything, they'll call when it's time.

Be interesting to see if any performance issues are settled. Methinks the DVR experience will be very slow between 4 and 7PM.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

trojanrabbit said:


> Saw the ComTiVo ad so we called this morning, and we're put on a waiting list.


What kind of ad? Maybe I missed an earlier reference in this thread or another. Is it a television commercial? And does anyone have a copy?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

trojanrabbit said:


> Supposedly we won't have to do anything, they'll call when it's time.


Try forcing a connection every ten minutes until you get it...

Oh, no, wait that's errrrr....


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

davezatz said:


> What kind of ad? Maybe I missed an earlier reference in this thread or another. Is it a television commercial? And does anyone have a copy?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5660179&&#post5660179


----------



## trojanrabbit (Mar 10, 2001)

davezatz said:


> What kind of ad? Maybe I missed an earlier reference in this thread or another. Is it a television commercial? And does anyone have a copy?


It was during the Red Sox rolling rally on NESN (last Tuesday?)

Oh, and it's moot point for me anyway. Got a TiVo HD on Sunday and will be getting the cablecard installed next Monday.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Something is up with

www.comcast.com/gettivo/

All zip codes are going to

https://comcast.p.delivery.net/m/p/com/tivo/tivo_out_of_area.html

Even ones that are obviously Comcast areas

I suspect the database is being updated...


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

For the interested, we launched a new forum for the new Comcast TiVo last night.

Looking forward to this becoming yet another fun place to talk about yet another great TiVo product.


----------

